# Peage Toll charges tag axle



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Can any tag axle M/H owners please confirm the French Peage toll charges applied to the 3 axle tag motorhomes. Many threads imply class 2 " camping car" but a cursory look on the French websites imply up to class 4 for 3 axles.
Thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think axles matter just the weight and/or height by the look of it.

Looking at this axles aren't specifically mentioned.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html

Sorry just looked again and it seems to be height and weight and axles.

It's the pictures just showing trailers not three axle vehicles that fooled me.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

Over 3.00 metres high and three axles suggests class 4 to me. The link below is in English.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html

Saying "je suis camping car" may get you into class 2 at an automatic booth, after pressing the help button, but expect to be in class 4 as a tag.

Russell


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

As I not taken mine to France yet - how do they check the over/under 3.5t bit?

Do you have to show V5 or what? Mine could have been plated at 3.85t but I chose 3.5t for licence and peage reasons.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

If you use French tolls make sure you only pay Class 2 rates. Go into the unmanned booth, if the toll rate is above the class 2, press the help (before inserting your credit card) button and say 'camping car'. They will change the toll to class 2. We have a 5t m/h and only pay class 2 rates.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Most seem to get away with Class 2. 

I will soon find out next week when we are there. 


Richard...


----------



## rongob (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a tag axle weighing 5 ton all up,just back from France not sure what the correct group for me is but was only charged as a group 2 at all the tolls i passed through.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> As I not taken mine to France yet - how do they check the over/under 3.5t bit?
> 
> Do you have to show V5 or what? Mine could have been plated at 3.85t but I chose 3.5t for licence and peage reasons.


After we had been overcharged (Classe 4) a couple of times we put the dimensions on a photo of our motorhome.
It is in the passenger's hand when waiting for the classe and charge to show on the booth.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=87228
Click on pic to zoom.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Peage Toll Charges ~Tag Axle*


If it is any help we have a 3 axle Hobby 750 (4,500 kgs GVW) and have been over to France 7 times so far with it.
We have always been charged as Class 2 apart from last summer near Narbonne when they put us in Class 3.
How ever the Commander proceeded to explain in her best french that "tout les fois sur les autre autoroute, nous sommes Classe 2. Pourqoui ici Classe 3?" After much debate, telephone calls and a queue growing behind us really quite quickly the young mademoiselle relented and we paid at class 2 and drove on.
I must confess that I was prepared to pay the Class 3 toll and drive on to save any embarrassment or a deep meaningful discussion with the Gendarmes.
I do believe that sometimes they feel we will not argue because we are English.
Regards
Mashy


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The number of axles has a bearing on the matter, i have seen them come out of the booth to see for them selves how many axles you have, we have travelled with another member who has an overcab Autuotrail and we have a low profile Geist and we have often been charged different tolls.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Like i said, go to an unmanned booth and if the toll due shows above class 2 just press the help button and state 'camping car'. They will change the toll to a class 2 toll.

I was given this info by a mhf member over 3yrs ago and have only paid class 2 tolls since.

Our m/h is a 5t tag coachbuilt 3.3mtrs high and 8mtrs long.


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

The big burstner should be a class 3 I think but only ever paid class 2 (was asked for docs in Austria but thats another story). The unmanned booth route works as your not telling porkies when you state Camping Car after pressing the help button. 

It's all a question of conscience, in terns of paying tolls i am a bit weak in this area!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Oh no Austria, anyone want a Go-box going BEEP?

Very expensive if using the autoroute's.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I understand (and agree with) the concept of pressing help at the auto toll and saying "je suis camping car" (I just never thought of it myself - Too honest by far...)

What about 3 axle van with trailer?

Could I get away with it ?

How honest is is to say that?

Alternatively (and this may have a considerable impact on my conscience) - what class/charge would a 3 axle van and trailer fall into?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, i will keep you informed of what happens en-route.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

If you go to a manned booth then I think it depends what side of the bed they got out of that day,I've been charged classe 2,3 & 4.some times a smile from my wife works if its a young man :wink: .
If you check the infomation you will see that a "tri-axe" camping car or not is list as classe 4.
Must try the auto booth with the help button next time  .

Gary


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

As can be seen in the links above the rate for MH's is clear. Most will fall in class 2 however many of us will fall in class 3 or even 4.

Class 2 - under 3500kgs , under 3mtrs high
Class 3 - over 3500kgs, over 3mtrs high
Class 4 - Vehicle with more than two axles and height of 3 metres or more, OR GVW of more than 3.5 tonnes

In my experience, as Gary says, it really does depend on which side of the bed the toll booth attendant got out off. We have been charged 2, 3 and 4 in both our Dethleths and Flair. 

If you go through an unmanned booth then it will default to class 2 without having to call for assistance.

We tend to avoid toll roads as paying class 4 can work out expensive. (Calais to Nice works out at 296 Euros for class 4)
In many cases the RN roads run parallel to the Autoroutes and are straight as arrows and not at all conjested


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I went into an unmanned toll booth on our way to Dieppe in April. Pressed the button for help and a female French voice said "back up".
As I was towing our car at the time this proved a little difficult and time consuming. 
She relented in the end and came over to the booth where she charged me class 'lots' but we were through and heading for the ferry.

Ray.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We have always been charged class 4 when we had the misfortune to use the toll roads. Worst charge Bridge In The Sky €20,20 never again.

steve & ann ------------ teensvan,


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

I have my own easy solution...
I NEVER use the Peages, set the sat nav to avoid tolls and you get some of the finest roads in Europe virtually traffic free...
Only Tolls we have paid in last 4 years were >> 
1, The Millau bridge, a must do imho..  
2, The Gironde ferry @€28, Travelling on an old boat with what sounded like a 1940's German Jumo diesel engine


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Interesting thing to note if you use the Autoroute route planner it gives the location and speed limit of all the motorway speed cameras.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said

_"If you go through an unmanned booth then it will default to class 2 without having to call for assistance"_

Sorry  but i have to disagree, we have had to press the help button on a number of occasions. Also, if we go through the manned booths we have been charged either classes 2, 3 or 4.

I think some people on here think that when i have been charged class 2 at a manned booth then i should have told them its class 4 :? 
I did get charged class 3 for that 'bridge in the sky'.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

fdhadi said:


> Vennwood said
> 
> Sorry  but i have to disagree, we have had to press the help button on a number of occasions. Also, if we go through the manned booths we have been charged either classes 2, 3 or 4.
> 
> ...


Just curious as to why you feel the need to press for help? You simply put your ticket into the slot, up comes the price, you put in your money or card and the barrier opens. Simple   The only difficulty we have ever had has been reaching the slot in the first place

Secondly - as has been said above - regarding class, 2,3 or 4 - its almost a lottery. We all have been charged different rates for the same vehicle.

The regulations are clear as to which category you are in. Now if you feel public spirited and should be paying class 4 and the unmanned booth charges you class 2 then by all means call for help and offer to pay the extra.....


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

"The regulations are clear as to which category you are in. "
As clear as mud :roll: ,this is shown by the different rate applied by the operators in the "manned booths".
Can anyone tell me why a friend of mine (in front) on our journey from Paris to Calias,driving a twin rear wheel (not tag) 7:5 ton rv was charged class 2 and I was class 4 8O .
Gary


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

They always check on the number of axles on the augusta, when they don't get out and look they ask. Mine is a class 2 (although I'm plated at 4.5 tonnes)


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gary, as stated earlier i think it depends on what side of the bed they got out of.

When we have been through some manned booths we have been charged as either class 2, 3 or 4. I suppose i should have said 'no we are class 4' but i didn't  

I don't feel guilty about only paying Class 2 toll's if i can get away with it. The reason i don't feel guilty is that all the French lorries (and other european countries) use our roads with no road tax charge and use their own cheap fuel and take work away from our hauliers because they can do the job cheaper as they dont pay the same running costs as us when in this country. :x 

So no, i do not feel guilty :wink:


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, In France at this present time, have been charged class 3 and class 4 even with arguing!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ian,
Stay off the 'toll' roads.

Ray.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

As far as I can remember we are always charged class 3.

Olley


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

tdhadi says go through the automated toll booths - but these have a height restriction don't they? We have just bought they toll pass and it says we cant use the auto booths so will have to pass the device and ticket to the operator? if I am wrong can someone tell me 
:roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Olley - you are class 3 as you have two axles. My van is class four has the old girl has three axles.

Here is the toll information page showing classes.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/vehicle-classification.html

Russell


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Never use them !!!! 
Got the Sat nav on avoid ALL toll roads....
Such pleasant roads all through Frogland with very little traffic on them


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Was over in France from 15/8 and only charged class 2 on all but one toll. On this one i was charged class 3. I went through all manned toll booths down to Frejus from Calais.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Just driven to Spain an back in the last five weeks. We always use toll roads were we can as the journey is so much more relaxing for the passengers, Lyn can read her book not a map, and Nick our sixteen year old son can play on his XBox 360 or watch DVD's without stop and start and speeding up and down all the time.

Also it means that we have a guaranteed place to stop for dog walking and to spend the night once we are to tired to drive anymore.

The charge for us in a 30 foot "Minnie Winnie" varies from class "two" to class "three" almost at random on the same network.

It appears when we question the "class three" bit, the height being 3.5 metres, automatically brings us up in the higher group.

We have argued in the past but it just leaves us wound up and pee'd off so we tend to think that we are quite big, and if the machine thinks that our size is such that we should pay a bit more so be it!

Eddie


----------



## mattr (Jul 6, 2008)

HI Guys

have just got back from France and covered 2000 miles much of it on peage i have 3 axles and am over 4.5 ton and was charged class 2 at all manned booths

Matt


----------

